

Secrets of the Little Blue Box: The Best Account of Telephone Hackers (1971) - linhir
http://www.lospadres.info/thorg/lbb.html

======
Osiris
Wow, that was nostalgic. I remember when I was a kid reading about the blue
boxes. I was fascinated, but by that time the computer age had started and I
spent my time on Commodores and early IBM PCs. It all reminds me on how much
time people spend today working on jailbreaking, rooting, and otherwise
hacking their phones, consoles, and computers.

